# Frogging last night Mark II



## Nephrurus (Dec 24, 2007)

G'day All, 

Yesterday we made a fairly disorganised spur-of-the-moment trip to Nyngan to check out the areas affected by heavy rainfall and floods. Of course, this is the first really heavy rains the region has experienced in about 7 years. It was a forgone conclusion that we were going to get frogs... The only question was which type, and how many!

When we were approaching Nyngan there were promising pools of water between the train tracks and the road. Many of the neighbouring paddocks were flodded as well. 












When we arrived the Bogan River was right up at the edge of the banks. 





One of the first species we found was the fairly unmistakable Green Tree Frog _Litoria caerulea_. They were calling from any hollow available. Calling from the ground were large numbers of Desert Tree Frogs _Litoria rubellla_










Another species that was calling from around teh flooded areas was the Rugose Toadlat _Uperolia rugosa_. 





The Barking Marsh Frog _Limnodynastes fletcheri_ looks superficially similar to _Limnodynastes tasmaniensis_ but is much bulkier with a different call. These were also common around inundated grass areas.





The common Crinia species out around Nyngan is _Crinia parasignifera_. These are tiny (like most crinia) and are everywhere. 






The best finds of the trip were the waterholding species. The most common of which was _Neobatrachus sudelli_. They were found all over the roads when driving from site to site at night, and often seen and heard calling from the water. 









Another spectacular species we found was _Cyclorana verrucosa_. We found this specimen in the middle of the road. We didn't find any calling from the water. 










The best known burrowing frog is the "Water holding frog" or _Cyclorana platycephala_ that has mastered the art of staying underground for long periods. Apparently they only come out of the ground after very heavy rain. A really amazing looking frog. Glad we found this one!











The other spectacular species we found is _Notoden bennetti_, better known as the Southern Holy Cross Frog. 
It looks like Jabba-the-hut crossed with a piece of Aboriginal dot painting. 
















A great trip. Western NSW is a great place to visit! We didnt' get a few species, but I think next time we'll have to head out towards Macquarie Marshes for species like Lim. salmini and Lim. interioris. Possibly spend longer up there and spend a day searching for permanent water holes as well. 

All the best, 

-H


----------



## mattmc (Dec 25, 2007)

you dogged me  hahaha im jealous): well go out soon with out grant. sounds good
hope to see all those and more ay.
good finds


----------



## WombleHerp (Dec 25, 2007)

awww that frog is soooo adorable!! the last one..

almost as adorable as....

haha


Nat


----------



## scam7278 (Dec 25, 2007)

well done neph cool pics


----------



## PhilK (Dec 25, 2007)

herpsrule said:


> awww that frog is soooo adorable!! the last one..
> 
> almost as adorable as....
> 
> ...


As what, Nat?


----------



## WombleHerp (Dec 25, 2007)

take a guess phil haha


----------



## slim6y (Dec 25, 2007)

Wow!


----------



## Jozz (Dec 25, 2007)

What a mind blowingly amazing set of photos! Awsome!!! That last one is amazing!!!


----------



## JasonL (Dec 25, 2007)

I guess it comes in handy living close to Nyngan eh?


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Dec 25, 2007)

thats some kickass frog finding

frogs 4 LIFE

i would love to see some of these underground species 
i havent seen any yet

i did find a spot where theres some red crowned toadlets yesterday though


----------



## hazzard (Dec 25, 2007)

JasonL said:


> I guess it comes in handy living close to Nyngan eh?



Another Nancy that's never left the shire


----------



## Leigh (Dec 25, 2007)

great photos, i too am a shire dwelling nancy, unfortunately  i bet theres some cool frogs just past the borders, but im not game enough to leave.


----------



## FAY (Dec 25, 2007)

HAHAHAHA Great pics Neph! The face on that last one...


----------



## m.punja (Dec 25, 2007)

omg, can you keep the _Notoden bennetti _as pets? I want some! they look awsome! any breeders


----------



## urodacus_au (Dec 25, 2007)

Unreal mate, particularly like the platycephala and bennetti. Almost makes me feel like going for a walk down the road 

Have to visit my cultural roots one day, Bogan River :lol:
Jordan


----------



## ally_pup (Dec 26, 2007)

_Notoden bennetti_
_What an awesome looking species. So jealous, congrats_


----------

